# Fun in the Sun



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just returned from a cruise with my daughter, her husband and 3 boys. We went to the Bahamas and had a great time. Just had to share the fun.









Me sitting and reading my Kindle, notice the lady in the background having to hold a big heavy book. 









My son-in-law Jon, Dean 11 yrs, Dillon 18 yrs, Devin 14 yrs and my daughter Marcy









Swimming with the Dolphins. Dean, Dillon and Devin









Dean, Dillon and Devin


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice family


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like a fun time was had! And I wouldn't have wanted to lug that big book in my suitcase.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Great pics! Looks like you had a very good time and will have wonderful memories for years to come!

Thanks for sharing these with us!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is some more pictures. This is from my daughter Erin. She has my only Granddaughter.









Grant 5, Elizabeth 2 and Blake 7









Love this one


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My Son Nathan's boys. They have a new baby boy coming in October.









Andrew 4









Brenden 20 months
















Feeding the deer


----------



## Pecos45 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep, I just read a big, heavy hardback a week before I received my K-2.  I hope never again.  Kindles are SOoooo much easier to use.


----------

